# Reflector Size?



## spandy (May 27, 2014)

Restoring a 52 Schwinn World Traveler and I'm missing the rear fender reflector.  What size was the reflector? Found a bunch of after market reflectors on feebay just not sure on what it looked like or the size, was it glass or plastic?  Pictures you might have would help too.


----------

